# Help! My Dog's hair is falling out!



## Border Collie 1991 (Jan 31, 2010)

I've recently noticed that my dog is shedding a _lot_ more than ususal. I can actually pull his hair out by lightly tugging on them.

I could understand if the hair was dead, but it looks healthy.

I decided to run a slicker brush through it, and it picked up a _lot_ of hair with just a single brush. Usually my slicker brush would pick no hair.

Jack isn't scratching himself more than usual, so I assume it's not a parasite. I was wondering if it could be shampoo residue sitting on the skin, as it has only been five days since I washed him.

I've taken some pictures:

The red marks look like bites; most likely from ticks. I always make sure to check him over and remove them. 


http://imgur.com/8xj4i


Some of the hair I pulled out of him. This was from lightly pulling on his coat. In the past, this never happened. 


http://imgur.com/8xj4i


What his coat looks like. He looks a bit solemn in this picture, but he was jumping around and playing with me. I can't notice any difference in his coat from a distance, but he is shedding quite a lot. 


http://imgur.com/8xj4i


Forgive me if you think I'm overreacting, but my dog means a lot to me.


----------



## stusawop (Oct 28, 2010)

My 15yr old Border Collie is shedding for these past two months and I am able to pull off a few tufts of fur now and then when I see them hanging a bit loose.If my memory serves me well, I think this happens twice a year, (around March ) His tail looks a bit funny when the fur thins out a bit but then he gets his winter " fur coat ". I suppose indoor heating can play a part in the shedding business but I think it is normal.


----------



## Border Collie 1991 (Jan 31, 2010)

stusawop said:


> My 15yr old Border Collie is shedding for these past two months and I am able to pull off a few tufts of fur now and then when I see them hanging a bit loose.If my memory serves me well, I think this happens twice a year, (around March ) His tail looks a bit funny when the fur thins out a bit but then he gets his winter " fur coat ". I suppose indoor heating can play a part in the shedding business but I think it is normal.


When he sheds, did the hair look healthy, or was it dead?

I'm just worried that he's shedding healthy hair. Is it normal for Border Collies to shed healthy hair in Winter?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

He's just growing his winter coat. The lighter summer coat comes out to make room for it. Completely normal, nothing to worry about.


----------



## stusawop (Oct 28, 2010)

Yes, the shedded hair looks normal.........you should see mine !


----------



## Border Collie 1991 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

I was really worried that he had some kind of allergy or a skin condition.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Border Collie 1991 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I was really worried that he had some kind of allergy or a skin condition.


I'd just keep an eye on those red marks/patches in the first photo and if you're in any doubt I'd take a trip to the vets.


----------



## annettebates (Nov 15, 2010)

I had this problem with my greyhound - the hair on her thighs was becoming very wispy and sparse. My vet advised changing her diet to see if this helped. I have been feeding Eukanuba Adult dog maintenance dry food for the past two months and there has been a noticeable difference. There is also one specifically for sensitive skin - not sure if you would need this? At the moment I'm buying from VetUK as its on special offer with 20% off. Hope this helps.


----------



## stusawop (Oct 28, 2010)

Just like to add that I would concur with Twiggy's post, to keep an eye on the little red spots and that your dog looks good in the photo.
Stu


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

> When he sheds, did the hair look healthy, or was it dead?


All hair is "dead" isn't it? The only living part of hair is the follicle in the skin, surely?

:confused1:


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

SlingDash said:


> All hair is "dead" isn't it? The only living part of hair is the follicle in the skin, surely?
> 
> :confused1:


Yes. If it wasn't dead, it would hurt to cut it!


----------

